# How much does this bass weigh?



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Caught this afternoon was 26.5" didnt get a girth. Wish my boat was neater but it was a frenzy chasing this this around with 4# test. What do you think it weighed?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

That's a sho Nuff hog. 

I'm gonna say 9.5lbs. 
I may be way off


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Big enough, nice bass for sure! 10lber


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

yah 9.5-10
possible a fat 8 pics are hard to judge


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

8 pounds and a few ounces


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

4# line! That's absolutely awesome! I'm gonna guess 9 pounds plus. :notworthy:

Tell us the story. Details please.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks 8 or 9 to me. Doesn't seem long enough to be a 10. I'm no bass expert though....nice fish none the less!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I wonder if 4 lbs line would be any type of line record. 
Nice pic for sure


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

One fine, fine bass. Nice Job! :thumbsup:


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm in little rock right now. Was messing around with <1 pound bass in the grass on a little purple worm then this rolled over on it. I was guessing about 10 but I have no idea.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

JoshH said:


> I'm in little rock right now. Was messing around with <1 pound bass in the grass on a little purple worm then this rolled over on it. I was guessing about 10 but I have no idea.


That's what I was going to say between 9-10 lbs. everybody else guessed the same.

You should of checked the records. It could of been a line class record.

I had friend who caught a 6+ lb shoal bass on 4# test line it was a record in GA. I was with him when he caught it. It took around 20 minutes in the river current.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I would call it 8.5 just to be safe, but could of been a couple pounds more.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

On Google I found one similar that was about 25 long and weighed 11 and change. not too worried about a bass record lol.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

My boys 10 lb bass was 25 long and 18 in girth....so yours is probably at least 18.5-19 in girth so I would give a weight of almost 11


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Can't say without the girth measurement, but I'm impressed with a fattie like that post spawn.
very nice.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

That fish is probably pushing 11 lbs me and my dad both have 24 in bass on the wall his was poor and was 9 lbs mind was healthy but not that fat and was 10 lbs


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper, any hawg we luck up to catch---we take good pics and measurements and have a FB mount done....Still got to get Logan's done!!! I've only got an 8 lbr on the wall then Logan HAD to get the 10 lbr!!!!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice hawg for sure


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Okay, using your fingers are a point of reference, I estimate the girth at 18.5; that would make the wt. between 10.8 - 13.0 lbs.

It is unusual to see one that fat this late in the yr., was it caught in Ark?


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

How long were the filets, or how much did they hang off the white bread?


----------



## chris claghorn (May 31, 2015)

I'm thinking around 7 or 8


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I've caught a male bass that was 24" long and it went a tad over 8lb. I'd say that fat momma is a little over 11 pounds.


----------

